# Air filter replacement



## mriggins4723 (Aug 4, 2013)

First post involving a question but have stalked and viewed MANY outstanding ideas and mods.

Am using a Delta 50-760 DC and will mod out to improve filtration and reduce dust as much as possible. Venting to the outside (best way to limit recirculated dust imho) is not an option. Based on the following photos, how many canister filters can one place to decrease outflow? I have seen a setup utilizing 2 canisters as in photo 1 end to end but am curious, would a point of diminishing returns not be crossed? Is bigger always better?

I am not opening the can of worms regarding inflow pressures due to the vast amount of info (duct size, length, hp of motor, etc) that is already available in this wonderful website from a host of people much smarter than me.

Thanks to all for input!

Cheers!

Matthew


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry, question is almost impossible to answer without tremendous amounts of data.

Also think you are forgetting one aspect of dust collection: Filter effectiveness is not static. 
As dust loading increases in filter, system parameters like pressure and cfm change constantly. 
Even you if start with 10 filters: if you never clean them, end up with same performance as 1 filter eventually.

Good method for determining filter requirements and performance is pressure measurements of system. There are many WWW sources for dust collection design and pressure measurements. 
Bill Pentz Dust Collection Site has a lot if complex information, made simple (including measurements). Commercial filter mfg like Donaldson also has technical references to help you.

Best Luck.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe you said it this way, but that's not how I read it. Adding canister should increase (not decrease) outflow. With more area to allow the air to pass, more air can be moved though it with the same amount of energy. But Klutz made a good point, they do load up over time reducing that flow. The reason for having more is mostly to allow tha time interval to be much longer.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like over-kill to me….You just need one good canister to do the job…..IMHO…..!!!


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

I was told by my filter vendor that for 2HP and less I only needed one canister filter. It will depend on a lot that affects how many CFM is going through the filter, but that's probably a good rule of thumb. I did stumble across a write-up of installing a Wynn filter on a 50-760.


----------



## mriggins4723 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!

I have a canister filter from Wynn installed but think it was abused, i.e. I was too aggressive with my air compressor when I attempted to clean it, seems more particulate matter is in the air. There is a short run (< 10') of 4" hose to run a single dust maker currently The attractiveness of a washable filter from Donaldson appeals. The Pentz Dust collection site is fabulous to help with figuring all the physics involved.


----------

